# Reloading 40 S&W



## BEEMAC (Feb 11, 2016)

I started to get low on my 40 S&W so I decided to reload a few rounds. I have been doing some playing around with 165 grain FMJs using greendot powder. Not much data on greendot out there for that particular load. I see a bunch for 180 grain though. 

So I thought I would play around with a few different loads and test the at the range to find the best accuracy load for that particular recipe.

Last night I loaded 24 rounds with 5.2, and 24 rounds with 5.3. I will test them later today bench shooting at 25 yards and post the results for folks that are interested. I will work my way up to 5.7 grains.

Pistol I am using my Glock 22. My Glock is a pre Gen type Glock.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Find yourself some Longshot, if you are trying for 'factory' performance. .40 S&W is by its nature a fairly 'hot' cartridge.


----------



## BEEMAC (Feb 11, 2016)

Not really trying to mimic factory loads, just good quality accurate loads with my abundance of greendot. I did however consider a ball powder and will check out Longshot at your advice.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BEEMAC said:


> Not really trying to mimic factory loads, just good quality accurate loads with my abundance of greendot. I did however consider a ball powder and will check out Longshot at your advice.


Not being an arsehole here - not deliberately anyway. .40S&W has a personality I think. Loud, snappy, kind of assertive (hah). Longshot looks like flake to me, but it meters well, and burns clean when the charge is within a couple grains or so from max.


----------



## BEEMAC (Feb 11, 2016)

5.2 and 5.3 grains of greendot seem to work the best resulting in tight groups at 25 yards. 

Again the pistol used is Glock model 22. 

Projectile FMJ 165 Gr
Greendot 5.2 Gr
standard small pistol, Winchester primers.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

1) Always OK to use data for heavier bullet
2) .40 runs at SAME pressure as 9x19
3) I have 170gn jacketed data for Green Dot at 5.1gn (960fps) start and 5.6gn MAX (1045fps), but only from one source. That, to me, is pretty much the SAME as 165gn.
4) I have 155gn jacketed data for Green Dot at 5.3-5.6gn (1070-1080fps) start and 5.8-6.2gn MAX (1175fps)


----------



## BEEMAC (Feb 11, 2016)

So which recipe works best in your 40 SW?


----------

